# 轻寝忧 轻阊砦砩 > 俏惹 轻阊砦 2021 >  >  俏惹 阊砦砩 嫜砬猪  轻酸撬橇 5 礓琼 2021

## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*阊咭 轻吾硖
*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*阡擎礓 轻胀 轻阊砦砩 轻酸撬橇 轻吻阌 沅 礓琼 2021




#轻障

#轻阊砦 硌 卺 轻收陧 轻呜硌 沅 卿磴惹 仍哝 滔硐 後咔.
#阄擎 沅 隳倾焉 呷秧 沅 卿磴惹 蓓 萃 哝焰淝 轻礞.
#猛阆 阄是 轻蹄碲 阊咭驿 卺 轻闳茄巧 驷 硎 轻怯侍侨 徨星 轻怯瘦仪仪. 
#遽轻 轻嗜嵯 蓓 沔翘迳 匝由 勉倾 是闱涮 轻输仪漤 谡 轻礞 惹崽驽焉 轻已耷.
#. 阋汜 萌媲徂怯 磉嗜 蓓 呷 轻娃磙 阃擎崆 砬朴.. 嫒瞧由.

#轻峭阊 轻驽翘

#谥 惹崆释窍 轻漤添秧 阍彐 惹邮闱嵘 轻瓦倾 碚 侨砬.
#卿磴惹 礞钦 怯叔锨蒎... 娃砣 轻阊寝 抒梳 惹嵩咔骓.. 媲徙秧 砟享 氏秧惹 忧武.
#阙 寝恃侨 徂橇 轻陀.. 轻融松 轻畔茄砩 授卿 沅 轻阙倾嵘 轻涮硌砩.
#轻胀禽 轻漤添秧 叔抒 惹褪糖糖 轻融松 轻畔茄砩 卺 收演鞘 卿磴惹.
#轻耷沏 让阢轻 轻虞茄 蓓 萌嫣.. 涿汜 娩 硎缅 轻阊砦 
#轻礞 萃 轻哝焰淝... 豌疑 锨南 砣厦 轻拭屙 蠕窍 轻嬲 轻陪茄鞘.
#馅媲 蓓 轻阊砦 崆谑涨 爿舒 惹徜窍.
#闳峭饲 滔硐 蓓 轻阊砦 仍娩 轻滟倾 轻怯怯.




*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*轻阊砦 硭硌 "靡闵 轻配星秧" 蓓 翘抒勤 沔翘迳 配眄闳
轻渔锨 - 认 轻享 任硎


碲室  淝享 轻阊砦 轻渔锨漤 潘茄 勉 阍茄呱 猛 涮驺濉 勉倾 阒磔 配眄闳  轻漤添秧 巯 轻醚融橇 扰砬 湘 轻32 沅 湘秧 萌厍 泡秧揄恰 嫘徇 蓓  轻翘抒勤 轻延沩 後闳茄巧.


骓授徂 轻勉 柔勤 轻阃嫜 阢窍  轻枕漤 轻许 硖硐 轻嶷 蓓 阙巽 阊沁 嬗 轻汜谌 媲嵯萸凇 媲嵝 梳揿  配星秧 惹崛厍奚 轻蛰亚痢 勉倾 哚 沅 面舒彐 轻哝涮驷 惹嵯嫜 轻抒屙享 沅  湘秧 萌厍 泡秧揄恰 媾漤磴惹 茹媲体 轻绣侨.

嫒陀 阏涎   菖 轻阊砦 禹淝拊 阌冕 阍茄呱 轻枕漤 蓓 轻翘抒勤 轻输禹揄 後闳茄巧  婷闱 轻阊寝取 阌输锨 裴 徭瞧 轻鞘颓 轻泡秧揄 轻阙厢 轻薯 输 卺  谙 脱闱 轻崆谌 沅 轻阍茄呱 蓓 融 蓉驷鞘 轻咔荨 裴 判 淝 3 配星亚.




*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*轻耷沏 惹崦阢轻 扔萸焉 轻渔锨 让孺糖 : 捭淝 惹徭翘 驺 磴犴 卺礓 轻陀 轻尕漤 驿勉 卿 硎缅 轻阊砦 嵫葳 庞 轻渔锨 谇犴丘



Hisham Abdalsamad 

谌 轻耷沏 惹崦阢轻 扔萸焉 轻渔锨 让孺糖 轻糜是 阢 轻萸焰 轻愉嬗 阡 于窍叔 纫砬焉 轻阊砦 徜硖硌砬 .

孢暂 卿 轻虞茄 耷闶 茹 磴犴 卺礤 轻媲倘 媲嵬 轻尕漤 孢卿 虞茄 轻渔锨 让孺糖 妊魄由 轻耷沏 惹崦阢轻 轻糜是 阢 轻萸焰 轻愉嬗 尴 庞兽柔 轻阊砦  眠雁 孑窍叔 嬗遽 沅 沐闶 咚硌丘 扰仁谇隋 徙湎嫒 锨沏 硌禽 轻融松 .

咩 耷 厍捭 轻虞茄 刃犴 遮嫒鞘 轻吞 沅 萌嫣 裴 面硌 尜崾 驺鞘仪 嵴磙 驺是融 崦稳茄 融松 轻阊砦 轻许 碛授 徙媲体 配磴惹 谡 轻醚融橇 蓓 彭侨 湘 轻"32" 沅 湘秧 萌厍 幂秧揄 .

孚妊 轻耷沏 惹崦阢轻 阡 勉徨 蓓 配 硎缅 轻阊砦 嵯嫜 轻闾沔谇 崦于窍 轻娩涨 嫜葳 庞 轻渔锨 谇犴丘 .









*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*哑碛 融松 轻阊砦: 愉兽香 仍哝 梦鸯 窒 配磴惹 後咔 驺亚奕 轻徂橇 嬗渌硌 侍擎仪叔 蓓 轻盘抒勤 轻兽犴享 嬗室硐 侍擎仪叔 耪亚唁 卺 轻拭遽



轻氵嗜 轻炮崆沩
耷 哑碛 融松 轻阊砦 裴 漤添秧 孚宙 闾嵊 轻窍茄 轻糜是 猛阆 阃阆 阄是 卿 轻淝享 匝 蓓 兽享 赃骒 滔硐 蓓 籴 配叔沁鞘 淝享 配磴惹 轻漤添秧 後瞧蜕 轻蓉驷伞 沔滞丘 卿 韧尤 轻崆仆 硗 後阊砦 轻氏讶 茹嶷 卿磴惹 阊是 溆壬 崤呤忧腻 惹嶷匀 轻耪劁勤怼 婷呦 哑碛 融松 轻阊砦 配 蹄碲 轻阙沁忧 轻薯 磙驺 儒 沅禽 轻阊砦 邮翼 沅 谝磴 媾昭茄 轻淝享 卺 轻拭遽 後阊歪 轻戕柔 闳礓丘 卿 轻淝享 耷 妊障 蹄碲 侍擎仪 轻淝享 轻漤添秧 认琼 任厍惹叔 轻闶智讶 阊嫜丘 妊葜 舒蓓 厍蒲 後菅磙 沅 萌嫣 裴 面硌 驺奈亚 演皱 後菅磙 轻氏讶 茹嶷 轻闳茄巧 媸孑硌 汜谌 崆 碚嵬 後谌 哐 轻尴恪 孓轻 猛阆 阃阆 阄是 娩 轻蹄碲 阊咭驿 卺 轻闳茄巧 驷 硎 轻庞侍侨 徨绣 轻庞瘦仪仪 咔暂丘 阡 潘茄 轻侍擎仪 蓓 轻盘抒勤 轻兽犴享 媸俞磴 阊寝 轻闳茄巧 汜 咔汜 咩 眠 卿 轻淝享 耷 茹吻厝 轻咔 儒绣 轻侍擎仪.
















*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*轻阊砦 硎涎 "侨 嬗 锰媲  窝磔砩



#骀乔骀乔
锰鸯 菅磙 轻哐 蠕窍 轻阊砦 面 驼 氏秧软 徨 谡 轻礞 轻潘漤 蓓 抒倾 轻忧谏 轻亚融 仁孓硎 漤添秧 轻吻阌 仁孓硎 轻渔锨 茹嶷 菅陧 茹享渖 侨 轻漤添秧伞 孢卿 沅 轻沅寿 卿 砟享 轻菅磙 阊卿 惹徙嶷 轻哑碛 後闳茄巧" 汜谌 配磴惹 轻湘犴 " 裴 卿 轻菅磙 轻漤添秧 演 後阊砦 轻氏讶 茹嶷 轻闳茄巧 闶卺崆 让 蹄碲 轻菅 轻薯 拭薯 崦惹 适涎 蓓 逍 轻汜谌 嫖轻 轻菅磙 轻漤添秧 崆仆 轻蓉驷 韧雁卿 後菅磙 沅 轻氏讶 茹嶷 轻闳茄巧 判 卿 韧尤 轻崆仆 硗 後阊砦 盘亚 氏秧惹 卺 汜谌 配磴惹 轻许 磉视 惹嶷匀 轻耪劁勤怼 孢卿 轻融松 轻畔茄砩 後淝享 尴 磐侍 绒嫔 驽舷 仁尴磴 赃骒 谇提 後咔 驷阊寝 轻闳茄巧 轻矍漤 孓 迷演 卺 氏秧 轻阊砦 轻许 郧堰 蓓 "23" 崆谌 轻阆讶 轻菅溆 捩沩 晚 旁抒 轻阊卿 卺 轻磐闱 媲崾涎 惹徇焉 咩 耷 阆讶 脱怯 轻菅磙 屙算 轻仨 仁涎砣 轻脱怯 轻酸撬 绒嫔 婷萄 轻菅磙 吾轻 轻阊卿 兽禹闵 软 轻谜菅 媲崦沃 藻鲜 拭徂 蹄碲 轻崆谌礓 嫣橇 氏秧 轻阊砦 嬗 锰媲 窝磔砩 忧谙 蓓 卿 砟享 轻勤软 轻阊卿 韧闱 呷硌 驺 轻沅寿 卿 硗侵 轻阆讶 轻菅溆 轻崆谌礓 蓓 抒倾 轻忧谏 轻忧融 媲徜蛰 仁孓硎 漤添秧 轻饲沅 媲徜蛰 仁孓硎 轻渔锨洹 嬖逑 阊卿 轻阊砦 沅 轻吻烟 哚 沅 哑碛 融松 轻阊砦 谥 闾嵊 轻畔茄 轻糜是 猛阆 阃阆 阄是 胖禽 後糜是 阢茄 轻涨限 沅湘 轻攀颓 孚宙 闾嵊 畔茄叔 惹崤智萆 後阆讶 阃阆 谌锨後 闱蚁恰 驺 轻沅寿 卿 砟享 轻阊砦 阊卿 轻问倾 後耷 蓓 轻亚融 沅 谡 巯 轻酸撬橇 茹嶷 配磴惹 轻湘犴 嬗砦众 奕徨 蹄碲 幂亚 轻融松 彷驼 哝焰淝 庞授锨锨 後耷 轻醚融橇 软 轻阊砦  配磴惹 轻漤添秧 蓓 彭侨 湘 轻"32" 沅 蓉驷 湘秧 萌厍 幂秧揄.








*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*配磴惹 硌葜 後阊砦 轻氏讶 茹嶷 轻闳茄巧 媲徜窍 碓哝 後咔 驺亚奕 轻徂橇



轻氵嗜 轻炮崆沩
演 淝享 配磴惹 轻礞 轻潘漤 後淝享 轻氏讶 茹嶷 轻闳茄巧 嫒陀 崆仆 轻咔 硗 後阊砦 轻氏讶 茹嶷 轻闳茄巧  阊是 溆壬 崦 醚猪 汜谌 配磴惹 轻湘犴 碹仨迩 轻谠 轻耪劁勤怼 嬗绒 後淝享 轻漤添秧 卿 吻彷 徭瞧 轻蓉驷 轻耷秧 融 卿 演 滢 融松 轻阊砦 沅 萌嫣 裴 面硌 晚 演 轻淝享 赃骒 後咔 儒星 轻悦 咩 禹俞 轻淝享 赃骒 後阊寝取 驺 轻沅寿 卿 硎尴 轻淝享 仍哝 滔硐 後咔 融 卿 演 轻菅磙 轻漤添秧 後阊砦 轻氏讶 蓓 汜谌 轻徂橇 孓倾 配磴惹 轻礞 轻潘漤 仁哐茄 阄轻萆 崆仆 阌侨耷 轻咔 融 卿 耷 沅湘儒 轻融松 徙嶷 菅陧 垌 涨嵬 徙闱延 哐 轻尴.








*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*
*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*轻嶷 卺 轻嫜



腾蒈苘 俞磴苘芮

*崆 勉卿 巅锨 .. 驷 阏锨揄 徇切*

  徙 叔涿 脱孑淝 轻闶萸漆伞 儒劓徨 卺 迂嫜 轻勉印 裴 孓 谇鲜 秧闱 裴 谇鲜迩 (轻冕磴)! 
  谇 闱 碲演 茹提 畔茄 淝享 轻阊砦 裴 沣茄由 谇鲜 轻阃热伞 驽 轻巯 冗 闱 磴 徨 硐 轻阪洹 媲徇腥 卺 轻耷谙 轻阊砦砩 扰馅橇 迷砬 崆 释纤 阖徂恰 媾 咔滏 磴湘 腿轻 咝儒 轻拚硌 梳 勉崆 蓓 叔掀 轻面智 沅 玩徨 蒉! 
  闱 阙潇 娩 磉驿 渔锨咔 逍 崽渖 耷滏漤 手 晕枕鞘 阊砦砩 (阃恃闵) 驺 耷仙 轻闾抒 轻阊砦怼 嵴砬凵 轻滟倾 轻糜怯怼 驺 算 砻薯 骓闱延 梳勤儒 轻阙是稀 骓巯 儒 扰延轻 溆问礓 崤释窍 轻哐 沅 锰 手犴徨 邃沁 驺媲蔗 嶷仁 轻阃热 惹巅涎 冗 沅 磴 徨 硐 轻阪.! 
  崆 湎秧 沅 庙 迦 卺礓 逍 轻烟帷 驽 碛释 轻阊砦 哚 逍 轻阡鞘.! 
  闱 阚异 娩 硌俞 逍 轻烟 面 闾嵊濉 溆问礓 沅 轻滟倾 轻糜怯怼 猛襄闱 轻薯 卺 卺礤 轻攀颓 轻湘犴 尕轻 仁谙磲迩 哚砬! 
  媾 咔 渔锨咔 驺提渝 碚焰 卺 闱 葳徭 忧绒恰 徙切 碹涎 惹後啼 轻薯 奕崾 轻阢 阙濉 驿弯 溱徙 抒倾 娩邈 咔彦驿 嵝徇 驷咪邈 沅 锰 轻阊砦 释汜媲 哚 皂 褪 轻授倾 阙 闾嵊 轻巯 媲崾厢碛 逍!! 
  驿邮绒 轻猛锨恕 驿捩 娩 韵窍 徜 碲恃 驷 磙柔 谌 庙 箩砩 砦是彦 垌 轻溆紊 轻薯 醚俞 沅 奕 後蓓萸 驷 磙柔 闱 尴闶 轻崽渖 (轻阃恃闵) 沅 体 呷硌 孚 涎琼 驺谘萆! 
  媲嵊热 扔碡 滔丘 驽 娩 韵窍  孢徙 棉香 渔锨咔 驺 阙 卺 葳 碛瘦 哚 缅 轻软 轻阊砦怼 菖溴 崆 阃轻 隳硐濉 柔 嬖窍 沅 谥 迥崆 轻垩惹痢 驽 沅 磴逑驿 徨 轻匮磙 後梳勤 惹徙秧 媾邮逑禽濉 让俞嫒 娃硌 孥硌 阃恃. 
  黉 娩 轻庙倾 瘦卺 蠕 哚 嗅摺  崦滗 菅劁 忧绒恰 孢 缅 轻软 轻阊砦 恃哝 轻蹄 茹 豌 嵊嫦沁轻 驺 阙濉  葸卿 轻涫硖 巯 孢腥 媸崆谌 惹徙秧 孢 缅 轻软 呷硌邈 嬲垌彦恪 湘 庞仕淝.! 
  媲嵊那 邃 滏体 嶷宙 轻闾嵊 阢 阃阆 谌 轻徨 媲崧窝 阄是 逍恰 冕 侍嵊媲 阙 迥崆 (轻烟轻) 媸掭 卺 轻体嫦 轻薯 耷沔 儒 沅 锰 枕芹 嫌舒 阃恃 碓儒 淝享 轻阊砦 媾阉 媸醚砦 孢 揄沐.!! 
  徙切 舒禽捩 阡 闱 拖 沅 葳 彐 巯 眠硐 勉 遽 咔涫 阌淹砩 郧堰抒 蓓迩 沅 轻认琼 嫱熟 轻溴琼伞 婷涫 授徙驿 抒倾 娩 哚 体嫦 擎崞 轻吾涨 邮猪 迦橇 沅随亚 萱 兽享沐 涫硖 阢徨 轻闼阊 逍! 
 媾 咪抒 崆 授徙驿 孓 葳 渔锨咔 葳崾 逍 嫱襄 面 茹陧 挛秧洹 菖 嗅 碲漤 娩咩 闾严 菀勤鞘 蓓 茄 萄锨痢 崆 盟 徇恪 驷 拭隧选 蒉  释堰咩 雾尕 嶷壬 软 渔锨咔 咔嵯沆 柔 玩 沅咩 驷 捩. 
  勉 配 咔涫 邃沁 融 沔窍 惹徜偾 轻糜怯怼 崆 恃孓咩  闼崆 吲允亚 轻隳遽 轻涎怯 嶷宙 轻闾嵊 葶 袖 轻阊砦 绒孺 (轻萸尴 轻恃孺) 徙萄 娩 嗅 崆 硌孓咩 媸焰 娩 窒 守嶷鞘咩.! 
  闱 拖 崆 砦梳 阡 猛锨 忧绒伞 咔 轻巯 蓓迩 彐 轻蓉 蓓 阌淹砩 渔锨痢 嬗溱嫦 阊 梦鸯 嵝鞘 轻阊融 蓓 配寿茄 (轻配谑寝) 轻梦硌 沅 揄嫦 嬷阡清 让漭愉 星 礞 驿谔 轻落 阡 葸迩. 

蓓 滢秦 
  崆 磴咪 娩 磔沿 渔锨咔 扔彐嵘 蓓闱 哂儒 扰谑崆 戕谙 轻哑碛 让呷 淝享 渔锨漤.! 
  嬗磙鞘 冗 闱 檬 沅 尴焉 卺 轻释琼 媲崾崆谌 褪 硗禽 卺 氵视儒 轻许 彐 眠妊 斡茄 後亿磴 劓轻 拭秧五 轻劓磲. 
  徙切 徙 硌腾 渔锨咔 後啼 轻薯 哝溴 犴淝拊迩 蓓 轻汜峭偾 轻薯 面严迩 卺 轻阌嫦 轻戕香 沅 梳 轻崽渖 轻阃恃闵 绒砬仙 轻菅磙 沅真 谌 轻淹磴.! 
  倾 咔 沅 轻梦崆 娩 砦匮邈 茹 硖驷 任秦彦 认崆 阡 轻巯 轻哐礤 轻许 闱延 卺礤!!
  驿捩 徨 沐闱 蔬撬菔 轻晚 孢搜 轻蜗勤 菖溴 崆 阃轻 禹阪 轻阊砦 裴 椭 萌淝铃 嬗市迦驿 裴 阈柔 轻拭秧 垌 忝渔 卺磉. 
  滗寿 闱 禹严 儒 轻攀颓 轻谇 卺 逍 轻沐裔!! 
  驷咪 厍徙 娩 勉 轻阊砦 软 韵窍 驷 碛守碲 猛 娩 磔阎 卺礤 衙砬 菖滗 涫孓 轻糜婷 锨沏.! 
  硖 娩 碲徙 缅 轻蓓萸 仁萸枕 闱 萄!! 
  崆 仪 轻烟 磉腥 骓释鸯 轻咝 褪 磉嗜 阡 轻徨 咝侨!








*

----------


## 阊砦侨 哂崆骓

*益驺
侨 谇掎 倾怯



视是遽媲...!
* 崆 猛是 崾羞硌 轻淝 茹忧湎薯 嵊嫦沁轻 阡香 恃酝 媲崤昭茄 卺 娩 砻涡 菅帐 咔汜 厍徙 娩 兽香 後沅杖 蓓 籴 谝孑 轻淝 阡 轻恃酝 驽星 娃 氵萱 徨 惹嵯邮嫜 媲徂卿驿 驷娩 轻侍讶 雾 妊迩 呤蠕 衙礓 日亚蜕 融 愉媲 沅 轻授倾 耪叵沅 蓓迩 仍握砩 崆 兽茄 让 珍 挛 沅 面崞 轻许 授倾徜 阙邈 蓓 轻嬗 轻秧侵怼 嫒轻溆壬 逍 轻涫硖 沣是疑 驺阎砩 惹徜尤 徇砬 轻阊砦 逍 轻昭 轻谘磙 媲嶷秧帧 婷 磙轻 娩 缅 轻阊砦 沅玩 菅丈 葺葬 雾 婷淹 沅 娩 碛提 轻拭秧 娩淝 演咒 阊酝丘 萸 惹崾疫砩 融 娩 兽香 嫱硐丘 媸障 後馅 媲崤漭寝 蓓 孓 倘 蓓 轻蹄碲 媸媲焰恰 婷淹 冗隧 沅 轻拖硭 阡 糜惹 轻演.. 崦 轻闼 轻锨烟 磙驷: (轻哚倾 忍砣 轻哚倾).. 媾星 菔弯 轻惹 崦尤侨 演 轻淝 徨 愉释纤 惹崦鱼橇 阡 晕枕鞘 演质 崦尤侨 阡昭砩 驿尴 轻厢瞧 媲崛亚屙.. 蒉 炮氏淝 蓓 轻嬗 轻秧侵 卺 驮 轻锰湎 蓓 融皱恰 驽星 轻勉 媲滞 提砬 蓓 靡闵 轻阊砦 轻畔茄砩.
* 渔锨咔 盟仁 菰徨 蓓 兽享 漭渝 哐祈 徜窍 轻阊砦 孚湎闱 滢驷 哑碛 徜窍 轻阊砦 涫羞 晕枕鞘 蓓 戕倾鞘 闶谙仙 驺媲蛰鞘 缅沐 轻障 媲徭宙 蓓 轻葸焉 媲嵩糖谏 蓓 攀吻 轻扪茄.. 驷咪 渔锨咔 崆 磴徇 皂魄 沅 沔钦萸 轻哑碛 垌 娩 硌呷 禹茄 萸彦 驷享 勉崆 熔 轻滟 阡 娃磙叔 蒎 崆 叔沅 咚硌丘 蒉 配兽 糜婷 蛰鞘 谜颓 轻沅钦 驷 硎雾 闱 硖友 呜媲叔 裴 掎嫒 轻淝印 蒎 崆 礓葸 沅 轻赃孢 嫱扔 漭禹 蓓 谵犴 轻事阊 仍哚 阍嬖 驺亿獭 媲渔 闱 蓓 轻忧绒礓 娩邈 咔滏 硌捂 滦卿邈 徇 沅 迦 嫦取 嬗嫦沁轻 蓓 逍 轻阒闱 尤 婷哚 轻淙蕖 嵝徇 馘 闶稳厍 蓓 扪茄鞘 闶智讶丘 孢隧 轻吾禽鞘 媲嵛真闱 褪 阙 棉讶 轻淝 沅 轻许 咔滏 尤惹 崽徭渝 卺 哐禹 轻哑怯伞 砣轻 蓓 轻阢 融掎砩 轻阏轻 蓉软谑 算 碛茄 孺蛰 沅 砦梳萱 阙 让胀侨 轻阏轻.. 驷 垩侨 娩 咔 碲逸 卺 媸 娩 轻许 硌葜驿 邈 轻许 咔涫 嵯礤 阏轻 蓓 轻阊砦 配挢谑 刃迩 沅 尤捩..!!
* 昭峭 徙 娩襄 沅 软卿 崽渖 轻菅磙 沅真 谌锨嵫晚 崾滢硗 轻滟倾 轻糜怯怼 驺 拖 沅 窝 媲问亚 徙 尴沔 沅 稳亚 媸媲宿媲 卺礤恰 孢卿 硖 卺礤 娩邈 崆 硎谇汜驿 阙 蹄轻 轻媲犴 驷 沐享 轻葸 驷 糜倾 驿禹 婷 阢徨 蓓 轻崽渖 咔 茹饲壬 轻掭疑 蓓 籴倾 崽 崆 拖嫦 徨 屙 晕枕 渔锨咔帷 崆 视守碲 娩 兽衙迩 让 巅 沅 轻巅鞘 裴 刃鞘 沅逄 轻坫嬷 媲徙亚孥.. 驽绣 轻迷砬 屙 尤 吾禽鞘 轻阌抒焉 阙 缅 轻阊砦.. 嫖崆萸叔 阙 阃阆 沔屿 轻咪湘 孚犴 糜 孥硌邈 沅 谑巧 隳硐礤 驺忧湎礤... 萸崦捂礓 阃阆 沔屿 轻咪湘 孚犴 糜 徙 砦梳萸 阙 卺 嫜松 驷 阃钦丈 醚惹 蓓 阢 侍茄 媾溷 咔涫 吾禽鞘邈 阙 轻烟 授软亚 阡 阙卿鞘邈 蓓 轻授倾 阙濉 媲奘淝阱闱 让溴 犴 轻晕 轻沅钦 崤锨焉 轻阊砦 驷 面薯 勉媲 耷焰... 婷酉 媲徇湎 犴忧 沅 梳 轻陧渖 沅 轻烟轻 轻许 梳嫱 蓓 嫣驽邈 惹徙轻 菔犴 掎嫒邈 面 视擎沐 卺 闳窍砹.
玩窃
* 渔锨咔 嫜厣 轻阊砦 轻拭秧雾伞 婷阡 闱 眠嗜 嵝徇 咪 沅 隳硐 轻歪 谌 崽渖 轻配饰侨鞘 崦溴 咔涫 轻菅丈 轻嫱硐 婷烟 冕 蔬驿 轻梦硌 後饰嵴 沅 轻咔孺..!
* 盘叔鲜 崽渖 轻菅磙 萸焰 孓香 谡茄 稳亚叔 孓涎鞘迩 徇 沅 锰 阌嫦 闶闱舆 梳软 劂嫱鞘 轻阊砦侨 驺 咔 沅 裴 娩 锰鸯 卺礤 授享崆 犴沐 徜萦 轻绒橇 褪 佗贍佗侑 咩 硌硐..!
* 徙切 (佗贍佗侑) 砬 谌锨後 孪 氵砜.. 徙切 崆 蔬驿 劂嫱鞘 娩 释咩 轻阊砦 阆 轻晚巧 眼 娩 娩涨彦.. !
* 咔涫 嫣迳 滟秧 娩 庙 耪崆 蓓 轻阊砦 崆认 娩 砣厦 扰融窍 渔锨咔 阡 轻哑怯 嫒轻耷滏 面 轻替享.. 褪 汜 轻庞是 轻许 猛轻 轻烟 裴 窝侨 嫦闱 孺阪襄 轻咔腥 徙 硎脱 骓晚 勉 阪仙 轻菅磙 裴 戕彦 裴 融 娩 舒崆 迷吻 融硐礓 阡 渔锨咔 婷醒阱..!
* 扰袖 轻徨 禹阪 轻阊砦 沅收亚 沅 萌 轻漤萄砩 驺拭遽丘 後湘 轻是犴... 驷咪 轻靡闵 轻畔茄砩 (阃徇 友)..!
*  怯冕媲 轻匀侨 轻许 怯饰烟媲 嵊嫦沁轻 藻窍 轻稳焉 轻薯 缅崾 後恃酝.. 嬖逑媲 徨 蓓 轻阃咩... 闱星 葳 儒 轻烟峥.. 驺 彐 衙礤 蓓 轻落
* 哐 轻尴 授抒 卺 轻崆谌礓 轻折茄 蓓 轻戕倾 轻面... 骓邮阊 阙邈 轻呷茄 崾媲蔗 轻锰砬...!
幂轴 菅 轻阊砦 隳窝丘 咔涫 屙 轻薯 恃擎 闶嬗 泌闱彦 闱 软 佟侉 - 伲贍..!
* 轻涮 轻呷硌 贤湘 阡香 卿帚 後阊砦 沅 阊砦 哝邮 咔 阢彦 棉 沅 佟侉 愉.. 驷咪 沅 耷沔 仁犹磲 咔滏 媲宿礓 沅 沔迦叔 嵝徇 杖焰 卺礤 驺渫驽 轻菅丈 褪 娃 轻闾 孢卿 捭 拭徂 闱湎磲 嫠淝祈叔 蓓 匀沁 沔秦溴 萌匝 轻滏硌..!
* 淝涎丘 闱 咔 硐吾 咴孑鞘 轻阊砦 媲徂闵 崆谌 侍擎 轻酸撬礓... 柔 轻谜 蓓 哐 轻尴 娩迩 後折茄.. 婷邮垩 轻落 娩 硖妊 轻攀颓 轻娩享 卺 旁亚 崆谌礓 释 轻谠秧..!
* 阃阆 沔屿 锨骀 (轻沐湎) 阡香 孓 後阊砦 蓓 咴孑鞘 轻哑碛砩 咔 棉亚溴 驺 邈 眠妊 沅 茹亚歪 蓓 迷惹 轻娩享 媲嵫媲蓉.. 驺且崾 檬羞 礞 舒揄阱 妊蒉 阃阆 谌 轻耷涎 阆禽 媲享 轻漤 轻许 授阎 後哂 蓓 闳茄巧 嫦砩 蓓 哝邮怼 驺豌 亚韧... 孢涫 醚清 秘萸崆 婷吻 卺礤 沅 轻侍讶 後谌 蓓 湘秧 咔 磲谌 蓓 泌漭 轻崆谌礓 婷捩清 蓓 轻蠕砬.. 闶孢 阡扪砣 孚认轻徨 匝尕 嫱蠕 孚沁 谪 嬲崆 湘赃 驺涫昭 轻谌 孚认 轻漤 嫖秦... 哚邈 咔滏 阢轻奚 孚漤蓓 揄怯丘 茹豌 沔屿... 驷咪.. 沅 面 氏砣鞘 阙 轻菅磙 秘徂 蹄清硌 轻阊砦 卺礤 徂 (轻沐湎) 薯沅丘 惹徜蹄 轻吾孓 谇厢 勉礓..!
* 吾钦 闱 醚硐 轻嬲驷 裴礤 娩 轻汜勤 轻渔锨漤 轻落 手 沔清 咚硌 滔丘 释是 後阆讶 轻沣硪 轻许 礓兽礤 骓陷 儒 骓涎体 卺 淝 迩掀伞 媾锨秧 砟沅 认嫜 蓓 守骓 哐 轻尴 嬲淝谏 轻涮驺.. 婷 邃轻 闱彐 缅 沅 轻涫瞧 蓓 哐 轻尴.. 嫣沐嫜 闶磙 砦徂 轻替 轻沅怯 後折茄 後谌 媲嵴掎...!
* 厢磲 卺 嗅 娩 匀侨 轻阊砦 萸益 蓓 闳茄鞘邈 轻梦硌 卺 遽轻 轻萸匝... 驷享邈 试唔嵘 徭 嶷仁 冗倾徨 蓓 轻沣是 嵬蔗媲 卺 磐响 轻阊沁 轻醚融 轻隳遽 後抒隧 轻泡秧揄.. 驷咪 轻阌冕 韧翘 裴 蕴勤 嫠奚..!








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبد الحقيقة



#د. مزمل أبوالقاسم
 T. M

             *ليفعل بهم مايشاء !*

الاثنين الرابع من يناير 2021م

• لو صمت ممثلوا الاتحادات المحلية على البيان الصفيق الذي شتمهم وهددهم فيه رئيس اتحاد الفساد وتوعدهم فيه بالويل والثبور وعظائم الأمور فسيحق للدكتاتور أن يفعل بهم مايشاء ، ويعاقبهم كيفما شاء.
• الحقيقة أنهم يستحقون ازدراءه لهم ، ويستاهلون أن يأمر بمعاقبتهم ، وأن يجلدهم بالكرباج إذا شاء ، لأنهم ضعفاء خاضعون خانعون لعنجهيته ودكتاتوريته وتسلطه ، بدليل أنهم قبلوا عطية المزين التي رماها لهم من دعم الفيفا على قلتها من دون احتجاج ، عندما منح كل اتحاد محلي ألفي دولار فقط من الأموال التي قدمها الاتحاد الدولي لاتحاداته الوطنية ، كي تعوض بها أعضاءها عن الخسائر التي تكبدتها بسبب جائحة الكورونا.T.M
• كذلك صمتت الاتحادات المحلية التي تمتلك أندية في الدرجة الممتازة والتأهيلي والوسيط على المبالغ الهزيلة التي نفحها إياها خصماً على الدعم الدولاري الضخم الذي وصل للاتحاد السوداني من الفيفا.
• بعد ذلك خضعت تلك الاتحادات وصمتت على التشريع المعيب الذي دس به دكتاتور الاتحاد أنفه في الشأن الفني ، بإلزامه لأندية الممتاز بإشراك لاعبين من الفرق السنية في التشكيلات الأساسية للفرق ، ومنع المدربين من استبدالهم طوال زمن المباريات.
• شرعت الأندية في تسديد فاتورة ذلك القرار الأحمق الأرعن الذي لم نر له مثيلاً في كل اتحادات العالم ، حيث شهدت مواجهة هلال كادوقلي وحي الوادي نيالا  واقعة بالغة الغرابة ، مساء الجمعة الماضي ،  ضمن مباريات الأسبوع الثاني للدوري الممتاز.T.M

• انتهت المباراة ، التي اقيمت على ملعب الخرطوم بالتعادل السلبي ، لكنها شهدت واقعة مثيرة للجدل ، حيث أجبر هلال كادوقلي على إكمالها بعشرة لاعبين.

• اتصلت الحادثة باللاعب نصر الدين حارس مرمى هلال كاودقلي الذي شارك  أساسياً أمام حي الوادي نيالا ، لكن حارس منتخب الشباب السوداني سقط على الأرض اكثر من مرة ، وفي المرة الثالثة فشل في إكمال المباراة وغادر الملعب ، فوجد هلال كادوقلي نفسه بلا حارس بديل من نفس العمر ، منذ الدقيقة العاشرة من الشوط الثاني ، واضطر محمد جمعة مدرب هلال كادوقلي إلى سحب المهاجم محمد داؤود ، واإدخال حارس مكانه ، ليكمل الفريق المباراة بعشرة لاعبين ، فأثار الأمر جدلاً كبيراً ، بسبب قرار الاتحاد السوداني.
• هل سمعتم بالله عليكم بمثل تلكم الحادثة العجيبة الغريبة في اي اتحاد آخر؟
• كيف خضعت أندية الممتاز واتحاداتها لذلك التشريع الأحمق والمتخلف؟T. M

• وكيف مرره مجلس إدارة الاتحاد؟
• كيف جاز للجنة المنظمة لمسابقات الاتحاد ان تفرضه على الأندية ، لمجرد ان رئيس الاتحاد صاحب الفكر المتخلف والعقلية المتسلطة اصر على تضمينه في اسوأ لائحة للمسابقات في العالم اجمع؟
• يطعن ذلك التشريع الكريه في علاقة رئيس اللجنة الفاتح باني بكرة القدم ، ويدل على ضعف شخصيته وغياب رؤيته وعدم اهليته لتولي منصبه الحالي ، وإلا لرفض تنفيذ المقترح ، ولقدم استقالته من منصبه حال خضوع المجلس لرغبة رئيسه الفاشل المتسلط.
• كان بمقدور اندية الدرجة الممتازة ان تنسف ذلك القرار البليد بمذكرة صغيرة ترفعها الى الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم.
• شكوى مقتضبة ، لا تكلف رسوماً ولا تكبد الأندية مجهوداً ، ولاتحتاج خبرات نوعية ولا قدرات استثنائية ، كانت ستوقف رئيس الاتحاد عند حده ، وتمنعه من دس أنفه في تشكيل اي فريق.T. M

• لكن هل يجرؤ الإداريون الجبناء الخانعون الذين يديرون اندية الممتاز والاتحادات المحلية على مجرد الاحتجاج على مثل تلك القرارات الحمقاء غير المسنودة بأي قانون؟
• هل يعرفون حدود مسئولياتهم وحقوقهم كي يتمسكوا بها ويدافعوا عنها بموجب القانون؟
• نتوقع من رئيس اتحاد الفساد ان يزدريهم كيفما شاء ، وان يهينهم متى ما اراد ، وليته يأمر ببطح كل إداري وجلده مائة جلدة قبل كل مباراة ، لأنهم يستحقون الإهانة والعقاب ، لضعفهم وخضوعهم وتفريطهم القبيح في حقوق أنديتهم الهزيلة الضعيفة الفاقدة للإرادة والرغبة في تغيير الواقع القبيح.
• استشعر ضعفهم ، وعرف خضوعهم وعلم انهم لا يقوون على معارضته مهما فعل بهم فازدراهم ، وهم يستحقون الإهانة والإزدراء.

آخر الحقائق T. M


• لم يفاجئنا البيان الإنبطاحي الذي اصدره رئيس المريخ آدم سوداكال في حق تجمع الاتحادات المحلية.
• نسأله : ما علاقة نادي المريخ بتجمع الاتحادات المحلية كي يدس انفه فيه؟
• معلوماتنا تفيد ان البيان صدر بطلب من رئيس الاتحاد.
• استجاب له سوداكال لأنه يستجدي دعم شداد لمجلسه الهزيل.
• فقد المريخ تعاطف كل الاتحادات المحلية بسبب تهافت رئيسه على منصب زائل.
• علماً انه فاقد في الأصل  لتعاطف اندية الدرجة الممتازة بعد ان فتت وحدتها ، وكسر إجماعها بموقفه الهزيل من دوري الموسم قبل الماضي.
• كذلك لم نستغرب نكوص سوداكال عن موقفه من لجنة إعداد مسودة النظام الأساسي.
• كون المجلس لجنة الفريق منصور وكلفها بإعداد المسودة وضم إليها اثنين من اعضائه.T. M
• امس اتضح انه كلف لجنة اخرى (سرية ) بإعداد مسودة اخرى استناداً إلى مسودة القص واللصق سيئة السمعة.
• أصر على ان يمارس عادته الكريهة في اللعب بالبيضة والحجر.
• لو علم ان مثل تلك التصرفات الساذجة تقضي على مصداقيته وتفقده احترام الآخرين له ما أقدم عليها.
• قدم المجلس مسودتين للاتحاد العام ، بعد ان عبث بمحتويات مسودة لجنة الفريق منصور.
• عدٌل المادة التي تشرط الحصول على مؤهل أكاديمي في عضو المجلس (شهادة ثانوية) وزاد عليها شرطاً يتعلق بالإقامة في ولاية الخرطوم.
• سار التعديل الأخير عكس الإتجاه العام للمسودة التي سعت لتمكين كل المريخاب من نيل عضوية ناديهم حتى ولو كانوا من المقيمين خارج السودان.T.M

• واضح تماماً ان التعديل يستهدف حرمان اشخاص بعينهم من الترشح في الانتخابات المقبلة.
• هذا المجلس لا عهد له ولا قدرة له على الوفاء بالوعود.
• لم يفعل سوداكال أكثر من إهانة وإحراج زميليه عمر محمد عبدالله و أحمد مختار اللذين تمتعا بعضوية اللجنة.
• الشئ من معدنه لايستغرب.
• سيكون من حق الجمعية العمومية ان تعيد النص إلى اصله حال انعقادها .
• أدت اللجنة عملاً متقناً و أعدت مسودة في غاية التميز ، وانجزت مهمتها بأعلى درجات التجرد والتفاني.
• وضعت مسودة نموذجية استهدفت بها رفعة المريخ وراعت مواريث النادي الإدارية فيها.
• مع ذلك لم ينل جهدها الإحترام الذي يستحقه من مجلس ازدراء الوعود.
• نتوقع ان يتم التلاعب المقبل في تكوين لجنة العضوية .
• علماً ان سوداكال وعد بأن يأتي تكوينها شاملاً لكل مكونات النادي ، وأن تعمل باستقلالية كاملة ، كي تمكن كل الراغبين في العضوية من نيلها .
• ولكن.. هل يعرف آدم قيمة الوفاء بالوعد؟
• وضعت لجنة الفريق منصور الحقائق مجردة بين ايدي جماهير المريخ.
• ازدرى الاتحاد المريخ برفضه تنفيذ قرار محكمة كاس ، ومع ذلك انبطح له مجلس سوداكال ودافع عنه وهاجم تجمع الاتحادات المحلية .
T. M
• آخر خبر: هذا الموقف الهزيل لايشبه نادياً بقيمة المريخ العظيم.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**الهلال الأبيض يخوض مهمة ال3 أهداف أمام نامونجو التنزاني اليوم*


كتب: بدر الدين بخيت

يواجه الهلال الأبَيِّض مهمة صعبة تتطلب إحرازه 3 أهداف ليضمن تأهله لمرحلة دور الـ32 الثاني بكأس الكونفيدرالية، وذلك حين يستضيف في الثالثة من بعد منتصف نهار اليوم الثلاثاء باستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء في مدينة أم درمان، فريق نامونجو التنزاني بإياب دور الـ32 الأول.

وعانى الهلال الأبيض من الخسارة في المباراة الأولى (0/2) أمام نامونجو بملعب نادي عزام بضاحية مدينة تشامازي بالعاصمة التنزانية دار السلام، الأمر الذي يفرض عليه الفوز بثلاثية نظيفة، أو إحراز هدفين يعادل بهما نتيجة المباراة الأولى، ليحتكم بعدها لركلات الترجيح.

وقدم الهلال الأبيض مباراة جيدة في الشوط الثاني، خلال المباراة الأولى، وهي النقطة التي سوف يعول عليها في مباراة الغد، التي استعد لها بمباراتين في الدوري السوداني الممتاز الذي انطلق قبل نحو أكثر من أسبوع.

ولكن الهلال الأبيِّض سرب القلق إلى نفوس مسؤوليه وجماهيره، وهو يخسر مباراته الأولى أمام الخرطوم الوطني، ويتعادل في الثانية أمام الشرطة.

ورغم القلق على الأبيِّض الذي لم يحقق أي فوز داخلي أو خارجي من بداية الموسم الجديد، لكن الأمل يحدو مسؤوليه وجماهيره، في أن يستعيد الفريق الكبرياء أمام فريق تنزاني مغمور، هو نامونجو، لأن لاعبين صنعوا تاريخ الفريق المحلي والقاري، مازالوا موجودين أمثال القائد المخضرم مهند الطاهر والظهير علي أوريان ولاعب المحور يوسف أبو ستة.

روح معنوية عالية
ويقول مدرب الأبَيِّض جمال تورنو: “صباح اليوم الإثنين، أكملنا جاهزيتنا لمواجهة نامونجو، بحصة صباحية”.

وأضاف مدرب الأبَيِّض في تصريحات صحفية أن الروح المعنوية للاعبيه تبدو في أفضل أحوالها وذلك بعد الاهتمام الإداري الذي وجوده من مجلس الإدارة، الذي سلم اللاعبين المرتبات والحوافز.

فريق نامونجو التنزاني، وصل العاصمة السودانية الخرطوم فجر اليوم الإثنين، وخاض حصة تدريبية واحدة بملعب المباراة.

ونامونجو، هو فريق يمثل إقليم نامونوجو بجنوب تنزانيا، وقد صعد الفريق للدوري التنزاني الممتاز في الموسم الماضي، وخاض مباراتين في الدوري التنزاني قبل مباراة الغد أمام الأبيض.

ويقول مديره الفني الدولي التنزاني السابق هيميد سليمان لكووورة: “نحن استعدينا جيدا لمباراة الهلال الأبَيِّض، والطقس الذي وجدناه في الخرطوم جيد، ولا نعاني من أية إصابات في صفوف لاعبينا”

وأضاف: “نحترم فريق الأبَيِّض وقد ظهروا بشكل جيد في المباراة الأولى أمامنا، ولكن في مباراة الغد نحن في الوضع الأفضل، وسوف نقاتل ونلعب بشكل منضبط لأجل الخروج بنتيجة جيدة”.

يذكر أن مباراة الهلال الأبيِّض وضيفه نامونجو التنزاني يديرها طاقم تحكيم من دولة أوغندا.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




* ساوثهامبتون يكبد ليفربول الخسارة الثانية ويحرمه من الانفراد بصدارة الدوري
* فالنسيا يفلت من فخ الخسارة أمام قادش بالتعادل الإيجابي في الدوري الاسباني
* اتحاد جدة يقلب الطاولة على الشباب ويتأهل لنهائي كأس العرب للأندية الأبطال
* رابطة الليجا ترفض طلب برشلونة بتأجيل مباراته مع إلتشي بسبب الانتخابات
* مانشستر يونايتد يرفض طلب أتالانتا بالسماح بالإبقاء على أمادو تراوري
* كلوب غير واثق من إبرام صفقة دفاعية في فترة الانتقالات الشتوية الجارية
* صحيفة كوريري: لوكاكو يعاني من مشكلة في الفخذ لكنها لا تبدو خطيرة 
* كورونا يصطاد البرازيلي أليكس ساندرو نجم يوفنتوس قبل مواجهة ميلان
* ميسي خارج تشكيل لصحيفة ليكيب الفرنسية (المثالي).. وبايرن ميونيخ يسيطر
* فناربخشة يسحق قاسم باشا.. وينضم للكبار الأربعة في الدوري التركي
* بيليه يرفض الاعتراف بتحطيم ميسي لرقمه كأفضل هداف مع ناد واحد
* ماركا: كارفاخال قد يتم إيقافه مباراتين حال إدانته بالتحايل على حكم المباراة
* برشلونة متفائل بلحاق لاعبه أنسو فاتي لمواجهة باريس سان جيرمان
* تقرير: مانشستر سيتي ويونايتد يتنافسان على ضم سيرجيو راموس مجانا
* دي بروين: مباراة تشيلسي أنعشت ذاكرتنا .. جوارديولا: لا تقسوا على ميندي
* دالوت: ليس إبراهيموفيتش فقط الذي يريد لقب الكالتشيو




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #دوري_أبطال_أفريقيا  - اياب دور ال 32


* غور ماهيا - كينيا (-- : --) شباب بلوزداد - الجزائر 14:00  غير متوفرة  ذهاب (0-6)


* بريميرو - أنغولا (-- : --) كايزرشيفس - جنوب إفريقيا 17:00  غير متوفرة  ذهاب (0-0)


* صن داونز - جنوب إفريقيا (-- : --) جوانينغ - بوتسوانا 18:00  غير متوفرة  ذهاب (2-0)


* الأهلي - مصر (-- : --) سونيديب - النيجر 19:00  ON Sport  ذهاب (1-0)


* الرجاء - المغرب (-- : --) تونغيث - السنغال 20:00  المغربية  ذهاب (0-0)


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_الكونفيدرالية  - اياب دور ال 32


* هلال الأبيض - السودان (-- : --) نامونجو - تنزانيا 15:00  الملاعب  ذهاب (0-2)


* بيراميدز - مصر (-- : --) الاتحاد - ليبيا 18:30  ON Sport  ذهاب (1-0)


..................................................  .....

❖ #كأس_الرابطة_الانجليزية  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* توتنهام (-- : --) برينتفورد
‏ 22:00  beIN 2  احمد البلوشي





..................................................  .....

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #الدوري_الانجليزي  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* ساوثهامتون (1 : 0) ليفربول

#الترتيب : ليفربول (33) مانشستر يونايتد (33) ليستر سيتي (32) توتنهام (29) مانشستر سيتي (29)

..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 17


* فالنسيا (1 : 1) قاديش

#الترتيب : أتلتيكو (38) ريال مدريد (36) سوسييداد (29) فياريال (29) برشلونة (28)

..................................................  .....

❖ #البطولة_العربية_للأندية  - نصف النهائي


* الاتحاد - السعودية (2 : 1) الشباب - السعودية

#ملحوظة : تأهل الاتحاد لمباراة النهائية 

..................................................  .....



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اتحاد جدة يطير لنهائي البطولة العربية على حساب الشباب
جدة - كووورة




اتحاد جدة
خطف  اتحاد جدة بطاقة التأهل لنهائي بطولة كأس محمد السادس للأندية الأبطال،  بالفوز على مواطنه الشباب، 1/2 في مباراة إياب نصف النهائي، التي جرت مساء  امس الإثنين على ملعب الشرائع بمكة المكرمة.

وانتهت مباراة الذهاب بتعادل الفريقين 2 / 2.

وسينتظر اتحاد جدة الفائز من الرجاء المغربي والإسماعيلي في مباراة الإياب لحساب نصف النهائي والمقررة في 11 الشهر الجاري.

افتتح  الشباب التسجيل بعد زمن قياسي، عن طريق فابيو مارتينز عقب مرور 34 ثانية  فقط، وأدرك رومارينهو التعادل لاتحاد جدة في الدقيقة 74 وسجل البديل  بريجوفيتش هدف الفوز في الدقيقة (90+3).

تقاسم الفريقان شوطي المباراة، فكان الأول شبابيا خالصاً، والثاني اتحادياً.

لدغة مباغتة

فاجأ  البرتغالي فابيو مارتينز الجميع بهدف مبكر من لدغة غير متوقعة، عندما قابل  كرة تركي العمار التي وصلته بعد مرور 34 ثانية فقط، على  حدود منطقة جزاء  الاتحاد بتسديدة مباشرة، لم يشاهدها من في الملعب ومن خلف الشاشات، إلا وهي  تعانق الشباك.

أصاب الهدف المبكر لاعبي الاتحاد بحالة من التوهان  وعدم الاتزان، واتسم أداؤهم بالبطء وعدم القدرة على خلق فرصة طوال العشرين  دقيقة الأولى من عمر المباراة، فيما تحصن لاعبو الشباب في نصف ملعبهم،  تاركين الاستحواذ (غير المجدٍ) للاعبي الاتحاد.

في الدقيقة 14، كاد  إيفر بانيجا، أن يعزز تقدم الشباب، بعد أن وصلته الكرة على حدود منطقة  الجزاء، وسدد بقوة، لكن جروهي أبعد الكرة ببراعة إلى ركلة ركنية .

تألق  جروهي من جديد وأنقذ مرماه من هدف شبابي محقق في الدقيقة 34، بعدما وصل  مارتينز إلى داخل منطقة الجزاء الاتحادية، وسدد بقوة من مسافة قريبة، لكنه  تصدى للكرة ببراعة.

شهدت الدقائق الأخيرة من الشوط الأول، محاولات  يائسة للاتحاد للاستفاقة كان أقربها رأسية أحمد حجازي في الدقيقة 43، ثم 3  ركنيات متتالية، لم يستفد منها الفريق الاتحادي.

ضغط اتحادي

عاد  لاعبو الاتحاد للشوط الثاني بصورة مختلفة، بالضغط الهجومي المتقدم، لكن  دون خطورة حقيقية على مرمى الضيوف، ورد الشباب بتسديدة صاروخية عن طريق  متعب الحربي، حولها جروهي إلى ركلة ركنية.

ضغط الاتحاد بكل خطوطه،  لكن محاولات لاعبيه وجدت صلابة دفاعية شبابية عالية، وكاد مهند الشنقيطي  الظهير الأيسر أن يدرك التعادل عند الدقيقة 69، لكن زيد البواردي حارس  الشباب تصدى للكرة بثبات.

أجبر الضغط المتواصل للاتحاد، مدافعي  الشباب على الخطأ، ففي الدقيقة 74 سدد فهد المولد، وأخطأ محمد سالم في  تشتيت الكرة، ووجدها رومارينهو، فسدد في الشباك الخالية، وأدرك التعادل   للاتحاد 1 /1.

ضغط الشباب بقوة في الدقائق الأخيرة، ومن هجمة مرتدة  سريعة مرر فهد المولد الكرة لبريجوفيتش الخالي تماماً من الرقابة، ليسجل  هدف الفوز الاتحادي في الدقيقة. 




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يناقش مسألة مشاركة الصيني في الاجتماع التنسيقي للمباراة وأمام المراقب .. حسب اللوائح



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصفحة الرسمية لنادي المريخ السوداني








رئيس بعثة المريخ :إنيمبا لم يسلمنا برنامج واضح ولا يزال يضع العراقيل وسنشكوه مجددا


المكتب الإعلامي
قال  رئيس بعثة المريخ إلى نيجيريا وعضو مجلس الإدارة الأستاذ أحمد محمد مختار  أن إنيمبا لم يلتزم بالإتفاق الذي إبرم حول فحص الكورونا موضحا انهم طلبو  أمس الإثنين إجراء الفحص بحضور مراقب اللقاء والمنسق الطبي المعين من قبل  الكاف وأضاف تفاجأنا بحضور تيم طبي برفقة مناديب النادي النيجيري لإجراء  الفحص المتعلق بالمباراة مضيفا ان هذه الخطوة التي أقدم عليها إنيمبا لا  تنفصل عن سلسلة العراقيل والممارسات التي درج عليها النادي منذ قدوم المريخ  إلى نيجيريا، وكشف رئيس بعثة المريخ ان النادي سيتقدم بشكوى جديدة بهذا  الخصوص مبيناً ان جميع أفراد بعثة المريخ سيخضعون للفحص بحضور مراقب اللقاء  والمنسق الطبي المكلف من قبل الكاف، وأبان احمد مختار أن الفريق النيجيري  لم يسلم المريخ منذ وصوله اي برنامج واضح على عكس ما فعلناه معهم في  السودان إذ سلمناهم برنامج متكامل.







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أنيمبا ينقل حربه مع المريخ إلى "فحص كورونا"

  أكّد رئيس بعثة المريخ إلى نيجيريا وعضو مجلس الإدارة "أحمد محمد مختار"  أن "إنيمبا" لم يلتزم بالإتفاق الذي أُبرم حول فحص "الكورونا".

 موضحاً أنهم طلبو أمس الإثنين إجراء الفحص بحضور مراقب اللقاء والمنسق الطبي المعين من قبل "الكاف".

 وأضاف: "تفاجأنا بحضور طاقم طبي برفقة مناديب النادي النيجيري لإجراء  الفحص المتعلق بالمباراة، مضيفاً أن هذه الخطوة التي أقدم عليها إنيمبا لا  تنفصل عن سلسلة العراقيل والممارسات التي درج عليها النادي منذ وصول المريخ  إلى نيجيريا".

 وكشف رئيس البعثة بأن ناديه سيتقدم بشكوى جديدة بهذا الخصوص مبيناً أن  جميع أفراد بعثة المريخ سيخضعون للفحص بحضور مراقب اللقاء والمنسق الطبي  المكلف من قبل الكاف.

 وأبان "أحمد مختار" أن الفريق النيجيري لم يسلّم المريخ منذ وصوله أي  برنامج واضح على عكس ما فعلناه معهم في السودان إذ سلمناهم برنامجاً  متكاملاً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس مجلس الشرف:سعيد بالعمل على رفعة النادي وسنعمل على تأهيل ملعب المريخ والملعب الرديف كما سنقوم بإنشاء أكاديمية رياضية تحمل إسم التازي



ونعد اللاعبين حال التأهل بحوافز دولارية ضخمة
المكتب الإعلامي

قال رئيس مجلس الشرف المريخي الأستاذ أحمد طه التازي انه سعيد بالعمل علي رفعه نادي المريخ العظيم، وأبان انه سوف يعمل جاهدا علي تأهيل الملعب الرئيسي بنادي المريخ والملعب الرديف و العمل على انشاء أكاديمية رياضيه تحمل إسم التازى وطلب رئيس مجلس الشرف من مجلس الادارة  التواصل مع  كبري الشركات العاملة بالسودان و  إعداد تقرير عن المنشاءات وحوجتها حتي يتم بدء العمل في التأهيل، ووعد بأن يتم دعم فريق الكره بمحترفين بمستوى عالي وتمني الفوز والتأهل لمرحله المجموعات في مباراة المريخ الغد، كما أكد انه رصد حافز دولاري كبير للاعبين في حاله التأهل والعمل بعد ذلك لإتمام كل احتياجات الفريق من معسكرات وأزياء رياضيه تناسب مكانة المريخ الأفريقيه وتمنى من الله للمريخ  التقدم والازدهار.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						رسميًا..التازي يشرع في”3â€³ خطوات تجاه نادي المريخ

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
تمنى من الله للمريخ وجماهيره جميعًا التقدّم والازدهار.
أعرب الرئيس الفخري لنادي المريخ، رجل الأعمال السعودي أحمد طه التازي ،  عن سعادته بالعمل على رفعة النادي، معلنًا عن عزمه الشروع جاهدًا في تأهيل  الملعب الرئيسي والرديف، وتحفيزه وإكمال احتياجات الفريق في المرحلة  المقبلة.



وقال  أحمد طه في تصريحٍ أورده الموقع الرسمي للنادي، إنّه طلب من كبرى الشركات  العاملة بالسودان إعداد تقريرٍ عن المنشآت وحاجتها توطئةً لبدء العمل في  التأهيل.
ويأمل التازي بتحقيق المريخ للفوز مجدّدًا على إنييمبا النيجيري والتأهل إلى مرحلة المجموعات في مباراة الغدٍ.
وأضاف” عملنا على رصد حافز كبير للاعبين في حالة التأهل وسنعمل بعد ذلك  على إتمام كلّ احتياجات الفريق من معسكرات وأزياء رياضية تناسب مكانة  النادي في القارة الإفريقية”.



وفي الحادي والثلاثين من ديسمبر الجاري، أعلن نادي المريخ عن منح رجل الأعمال السعودي أحمد طه التازي الرئاسة الفخرية.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مرد في بعثة "الأشانتي" واللاعبون يقاطعون المران

  علم #سبورتاق بأن لاعبي فريق "الأشانتي كوتوكو" منافس الهلال في الدور  الأول من مسابقة دوري أبطال إفريقيا، رفضوا إجراء التدريب الختامي للفريق  والمقرر صباح اليوم الثلاثاء بملعب الهلال.

 وبحسب متابعات #سبورتاق، فإن قائد الفريق "فيليكس عنان" أبُلغ رئيس البعثة  و الرئيس التنفيذي للنادي "نانا أمبونساه" بقرار اللاعبين والذي جاء بسبب  تماطل إدارة النادي في دفع المتأخرات الخاصة بهم.

 ولم تنجح محاولات رئيس البعثة في إثناء اللاعبين عن قرارهم إلاّ بعد نهاية  المدة المقررة لتدّرب الفريق بعد وعدٍ بسداد المتأخرات، ليتم تحويل تدريب  "الأشانتي" إلى مساء اليوم عقب نهاية مباراة "هلال الأُبيّض" أمام ضيفه  "نامينجو التنزاني".

 ويتواجه الهلال والفريق الغاني لحساب جولة الإياب، وكانت جولة الذهاب بـ"غانا" انتهت لصالح الفريق الأزرق بهدف المحترف "كومبي".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس



+++++++
ود الشريف ****

**. تحصلت على معلومات دقيقة عن الرئيس الفخري لنادي المريخ والذي لم يتردد  لحظة واحدة في دعم الأحمر  بعد اختياره رئيسا  وكان أول الغيث تكفله بنفقات الطائرة الخاصة التي أقلت بعثة الفريق إلى نيجيريا... .. هو أحمد محمد طه التازي من أبناء حي ابوروف الحي  العريق بمدينة أمدرمان لكنه مولود في دولة الإمارات وأكمل كل مراحل تعليمه هناك وانتقل بعدها للمملكة العربية السعودية واستطاع بجهده ان يكون من انجح رجال المال والأعمال ووالده من مدينة الخرطوم بحري وتوفي قبل حوالي شهرين. رحمه الله ووالدته من ابوروف ومن أسرة اللدر الأسرة الكبيرة المعروفة في  أمدرمان ومنها شمس الدين اللدر كان عضوا في مجلس المريخ قبل سنوات خلت.. والرئيس الفخري لنادي المريخ عاشق للمريخ منذ صغره وعند حضوره للسودان يحرص على مشاهدة مباريات الأحمر مع مجموعة أصدقائه من ابوروف ويحرص على حمل العلم الأحمر والأصفر وماشاء الله يمتلك عقارات وشركات بالخرطوم بحري وفي السودان عامة وتربطه علاقة حميمة علاقة صداقه بالأمير محمد بن سليمان ولي العهد السعودي ودفعته في الجامعة. والرئيس الفخري يعد الولد الوحيد لوالديه وله ثلاث اخوات وتربطه علاقة وطيدة بأسرة الأخ فتحي إبراهيم عيسى القطب المريخي المعروف... اهلا ومرحبا بالاخ أحمد طه في ديار المريخ وجماهير المريخ تنتظر منه الكثير والأمنيات أن يواصل  المشواره دون عقبات ودون أي مشكلات.. وان ينتصر المارد الأحمر غدا ويصعد لدوري المجموعات كأكبر وأروع هدية تقدم للرئيس الفخري 

**. بعثة المريخ في نيجيريا وحتى أمس  لم تتعرض لأي مضايقات ولا اي مشكلات بل وجدت استقبالا طيبا والمشكلات ربما تبدأ بعد فحوصات كورونا ولا نستبعد أن يدعي انيمبا أن سيف تيري مصاب بكورونا وكذلك بكرى المدينة وأمير كمال وضياء الدين وغيرهم...وايضا كانت هنالك مشكلة التدريب في ملعب المباراة  والمريخ يفترض أن يتدرب أمس  بملعب المباراة ورفض انيمبا ذلك وساق المريخ لملعب فرعي لا يليق بملاعب كرة القدم ورفع المريخ شكوى للمراقب والاتحاد الأفريقي واليوم نرجو أن يتمكن الأحمر من التدريب بملعب المباراة.. هذا مع علمي ان الفريق الضيف يفترض أن يتدرب تدريب واحد بملعب المباراة 

**. التحية لقطب المريخ محمد عثمان الطيب المتواجد في نيجيريا وقد ظل في خدمة المريخ دون كلل أو ملل لسنوات طويلة. ويتواجد الان مع البعثة والتحية للسفير وأعضاء سفارتنا هنالك 

**.. كان رائعا أن تسافر بعثة الأحمر بزي موحد جميل لفت الأنظار .. بس لاحظت أن كل اللاعبين ولحظة وصولهم مطار أبوجا كانوا مشغولين بالموبايل وبالتأكيد تم جمع الهواتف منهم بعد الوصول للفندق 

**.  الفرنسي غوميز مدرب المريخ أدلى بتصريحات ساخنة قوية بعد وصول البعثة لمدينة ابا وقال.. انيمبا فريق محترم لكننا جئنا لننتصر ونصعد للمرحلة المقبلة وتصريحاته أدخلت الرعب في قلوب لاعبي انيمبا ومدربهم 

**. انيمبا لم يتمسك بقيام المباراة في معقله بمدينة ابا اعتباطا. ووراء الاكمة ما ورائها. ان صح التعبير 

**. ضحكت كثيرا وبعض الصحف والمواقع تقول أمس... سوداكال يطمئن جماهير المريخ وينفي خبر استقالته 

**. هي 99 % من جماهير المريخ ضد سوداكال ومجلسه فكيف يطمئنها... الخبر الصحيح  من المفترض أن  يكون... سوداكال يحبط ويخذل جماهير المريخ بتمسكه برئاسة النادي 

**. أحمد مختار ضعيف الخبرة والتجربة قاد بعثة المريخ إلى نيجيريا 

**. بالمناسبة أين موسى الكندو عضو مجلس الفشل المريخي.. لا اسكت الله لك حسا 

**. نرجو أن تتمكن قناة الخرطوم من نقل مباراة المريخ غدا بدون قطوعات 

**. طالما الأخ أحمد طه التازي سوداني. ارتضينا أن يكون رئيسا شرفيا للمريخ ومستقبلا يمكن أن يكون رئيس رسمي 

**.  قناع لوجه حارس مرمى الهلال ابوعشرين استوردوه من الإمارات حتى يتمكن من المشاركة في مباراة الغد أمام الاشانتي... يعني خلاص جمال سالم انتهى كحارس والحارس الثالث ما نافع... بس ان شاء الله ابوعشرين ينستر 

**. الاشانتي يتدرب عصر اليوم بملعب الهلال ومدربه تحدي الهلال وقال سنتأهل من الخرطوم ورئيس النادي أكد على رومنتادا كبيرة بأم رمان والرد عند لاعبي الهلال ومدربهم 

**. اعتذر واسف جدا لو أطلقت على الأخ هشام السوباط رئيس نادي الهلال كلمة السواط وهو محل احترامي وتقديري 

**.  مجلس سوداكال تلاعب في مواد النظام الأساسي للنادي المجاز من اللجنة السباعية وقام برفعه للاتحاد العام وما حدث يعتبر تزوير والمجلس الفاشل قام بتعديل المادة التي تمكن سوداكال وبقية اعضاء المجلس الفاشل  من الترشح في الانتخابات المقبلة ونرجو من الاتحاد العام إيقاف التزوير ومحاسبة المجلس الفاشل واعتماد النظام الأساسي المجاز  من اللجنة السباعية 

**. تجمع اتحادات طه فكي وسيف الكاملين وبقية الجماعة يهدف لإسقاط د كمال شداد في الانتخابات القادمة وشداد زاهد ولن يترشح إذا مد الله في عمره ويريد أن يكمل دورته في هدؤ وشداد أصدر بيان شديد اللهجة  أكد فيه أن تجمع الأتحادات المهترئة غير شرعي واجتماعاته باطلة وهدد بمحاسبة اعضاء الاتحاد العام الذين يشاركون في اجتماعات اتحادات الخشب 

**. المريخ والهلال راسي الرمح في الحركة الرياضية أعلنا وقوفهما خلف د كمال شداد.. يبقى خلاص ما فيش مشكلة... أيضا اتحادات الغرب بوعيها الكبير أعلنت مساندتها لشداد والشمالية ونهر النيل مع شداد مع الحق 

**  علينا أن ننتظر حتى شهر أغسطس المقبل موعد انتخابات الاتحاد العام. ومن هنا حتى أغسطس ستتغير الكثير من الأشياء.. وربنا يحيينا 

**. اعتبارا من اليوم سأكون ضمن كتاب صحيفة الأحمر الوهاج 

**. والله قرفنا وزهجنا من المواكب والمظاهرات وقفل الشوارع في كل يوم 

**.  الرحمة والمغفرة للأخ كمال الفيل الرياضي الكبير والذي أمضى سنوات طويلة في العمل بنادي الموردة والاتحاد العام 

 **. في الموردة عمل متصل لعودة الفريق  الغريق للدرجة الممتازة... وربنا يسهل 

**.  ان طالت ليالي وان جارت علينا.. برضنا نحن انحنا روح وحدة بقينا 

** آخر دبوس 

**. سوداكال يطمئن جماهير المريخ.... . دي اول نكتة سخيفة في العام الجديد..









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي عطبراوي

*حلم الهلال والمريخ يصطدم بكوتوكو وإنييمباحلم كرة القدم السودانية، بصعود العملاقين الهلال والمريخ، إلى مجموعات  دوري أبطال أفريقيا، حين يواجهان غدا الأربعاء، أشانتي كوتوكو الغاني  وإنييمبا النيجيري.

ويخوض الهلال مواجهة أشانتي كوتوكو، على ملعبه  الخاص الجوهرة الزرقاء، وهو في وضع الأفضلية بحكم فوزه خارج ملعبه بهدف  الكونجولي فيني كومبي.

ويملك الهلال نتيجة تأهله لمجموعات الأبطال  بيده، وذلك بحسابات التعادل بأي نتيجة والفوز بأي نتيجة، لكن الخسارة سوف  تعقد حساباته تماما.

ولا تبدو مهمة الهلال سهلة أمام أشانتي، فرغم  الظرف النفسي في خوض المباراة بملعبه، وتعوده على اللعب بدون جمهور، فإن  الفريق أقلق الجميع بتعادله أمام حي العرب بورتسودان والأهلي مروي بالدوري.

وتعقدت  أمور الهلال قليلا حين تعرض حارس مرماه الأساسي علي عبد الله أبو عشرين،  وقلب الدفاع أحمد إبراهيم وضاح للأصابة، حين اصطدما ببعض في كرة مشتركة  خلال مباراة الأهلي مروي، وعاود أبو عشرين للتدريبات، بينما أصبح وضاح خارج  حسابات الفريق أمام أشانتي.

وأربك الحارس البديل الدولي الأوغندي  جمال سالم خلال مباراة الأهلي مروي، حسابات الهلال بعد أن استقبلت شباكه  هدفين، غير ذلك فإن الفريق السوداني غير قلق، حيث يتوفر لدية مجموعة من  اللاعبين المميزين في كل الخطوط.

المريخ في آبا

يبدو حال المريخ كحال الهلال في أفضلية وضعه مواجهة إنييمبا، عقب فوزه  ذهابا في أم درمان (3/0)، وقد غادر في توقيت مناسب إلى نيجيريا، وتدرب 3  مرات، ولكن بعثته اشتكت من بعض العراقيل التي وضعها أمامه النادي النيجيري.

وتمثلت  العراقيل في عدم نقل بعثة المريخ بالطائرة إلى معقل فريق إنييمبا، بعد  وصوله إلى العاصمة الاقتصادية النيجيرية لاجوس، قبل أن يحرم من خوض تدريبه  الأول على ملعب المباراة الرئيسي.

ويخوض المريخ مباراته القارية  الثالثة على التوالي بدون لاعبين دوليين مؤثرين، هما القائد رمضان عجب  ولاعب المحور محمد الرشيد، لعدم الفصل في مشكلهما التعاقدية مع الهلال، إلى  جانب صانع الألعاب الموهوب التش الذي يتعالج في قطر.

ونجح الفرنسي  ديديه جوميز، المدير الفني للمريخ، نجح في تخطي أتوهو الكونجولي في الدور  الأول، ثم فاز بجدارة على إنييمبا النيجيري، بذات اللاعبين المتاحين.

وألمح ديديه جوميز في تصريحات مقتضبة لـ"":  "واثق في قدرة فريقي على التعامل مع إنييمبا، وأعرف أفريقيا جيدا، ودربت  اللاعبين على كيفية التعامل مع الظروف الأخرى في المباراة".

من جانبه قال أمير كمال قائد المريخ، لـ"":  "نحن متماسكون جدا، وقد فزنا بجدارة في المباراة الأولى، ويجب أن نستمر  بذات روح والأداء، وأن نعرف كيف نتعامل مع ردة فعل إنييمبا في مباراة  الغد".

الأمل في مهمة صعبة

في مباراة أخرى للأندية السودانية المشاركة في البطولات القارية، يخوض  الأمل عطبرة مواجهة ساليتاس البوركيني، بالعاصمة واجادوجو، في إياب دور  الـ32 من بطولة كأس الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية.

ويحتاج فريق الأمل  عطبرة للفوز (2/0) ليضمن تأهله المباشر لدور الـ32 "مكرر"، وذلك بعد أن خسر  بنتيجة (1-0) على ستاد الجوهرة الزرقاء في مدينة أم درمان، في لقاء  الذهاب.

*

----------

